# How to Stop Lyft App From Night Mode



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Is there a way to make Lyft apps navigation display in Daytime mode regardless of time of day or how light it is? I am color blind and I can't see the streets at all in the night mode.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> Is there a way to make Lyft apps navigation display in Daytime mode regardless of time of day or how light it is? I am color blind and I can't see the streets at all in
> 
> 
> 240BIGWINO said:
> ...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> Is there a way to make Lyft apps navigation display in Daytime mode regardless of time of day or how light it is? I am color blind and I can't see the streets at all in the night mode.


The only thing that has night/day mode is the navigation app you're using. The Lyft app doesn't have that feature.

You can go to your navigation settings in your Lyft app and select either Waze or Google maps as your navigation, then go to either one of those apps you chose and adjust the night/day mode.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Lyft uses google navigation. I think it is interfacing with google navigation app you already installed in your phone. Try disable daytime/night time auto mode at google navigation setting. I am not sure but this is the only one thing you could do.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Open Google maps, tap the 3 lines on the top left, scroll down to settings and tap that, scroll down to Navigation settings and tap that, scroll down to Color scheme under Map display and you can choose Automatic, Day, or Night.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Open Google maps, tap the 3 lines on the top left, scroll down to settings and tap that, scroll down to Navigation settings and tap that, scroll down to Color scheme under Map display and you can choose Automatic, Day, or Night.


Thanks, I do have "Day" selected and works fine in Google Maps but for some reason when Lyft is using it it still cuts into night mode. Extremely frustrating in the tunnels in DC cause I lose track of the correct exit when the streets disappear.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> Thanks, I do have "Day" selected and works fine in Google Maps but for some reason when Lyft is using it it still cuts into night mode. Extremely frustrating in the tunnels in DC cause I lose track of the correct exit when the streets disappear.





240BIGWINO said:


> Thanks, I do have "Day" selected and works fine in Google Maps but for some reason when Lyft is using it it still cuts into night mode. Extremely frustrating in the tunnels in DC cause I lose track of the correct exit when the streets disappear.


And in the Lyft app itself do you have Lyft Navigation built with Google Maps selected as your navigation or Google maps itself?


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Z129 said:


> And in the Lyft app itself do you have Lyft Navigation built with Google Maps selected as your navigation or Google maps itself?


Lyft navigation built w Google Maps. If I select Google maps won't I have the maps app launching and closing all the time?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> Lyft navigation built w Google Maps. If I select Google maps won't I have the maps app launching and closing all the time?


Yes, the app will launch Google Maps when you start navigating. You get used to it quite quickly.


----------

